# stressed eye.



## jadeous (Jul 3, 2003)

Ok i'm just wondering if anyone has ever had an eye twitch. Mine has been going sporadically for like 3 weeks now. Deffinately stress related....please tell me it will go away! Driving me crazy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

Could also be neurologically related, and yes, I've experienced similar twitches.Evie


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

I definately get those when really stressed. Very annoying! I always feel like people can see it while it is happening, but I checked in out in a mirror once and it really isn't as bad as it feels. It's amazing how much stress can wreak havoc with out bodies.


----------



## lflower (Jun 23, 2003)

Twitching was one of the first signs I had. Had it for several weeks, then the IBS kicked in really bad.I read that it is one of the stress responses.I keep a copy of this on my desktop and have copied many times on this site.I forget which thread this was on...Hi Shadow, in the new UNC digest newletter they list 26 non gi complaints more common in IBS then normals.Part of this may have to do with physcial stress responces on the body.headachedizzinessheart palpitationsback painshortness of breathmuscle achefrequent urinatingdifficulty in urinatingsensitivity to heat and coldconstant tirednessPain during intercourse -sex-trembling handssleep difficutiesbad breath-unpleasant taste in mouthgrinding your teethjaw painflushing of face and neckdry mouthweek or wobbly legsscratchy throattightness or pressure in chestlow sex drivepoor appetiteeye painstiff muscleseye twitchingI have all these but six of them. LoLRemember neurotransmitters are a part of IBS that important.Also when the body is physcially stressed not just mental stress.emotional, physical, social


----------



## Holly_UK (Aug 12, 2003)

uh oh- i have all but 4. but one i have is less of bad breath and more of a bad taste


----------



## LyndaG (Nov 27, 2002)

Yup...had eye twitches many times over the years. I was a workaholic...what can I say...I think I was on one big adrenaline rush for about 15 years!







silly, silly me.When I'm overtired for a long period of time, those little twitches add to the reminders to 'get some sleep'.I do find they don't 'look' as bad as they feel, but I know they will get progressively worse if I don't take heed & relax.They occur less frequently now, as I've forced myself to slow down & remove a lot of stress from my life, since the onset of IBS a yr & a half ago.We just have to pay attention to the little warning signs our bodies send out...took me a while to figure that out.







Lynda


----------



## heather26 (Aug 5, 2003)

I have that all the time. Drives you crazy doesn't it? I asked one of the doctors at my work why it happens. His response was because I sit staring at my computer all day. I also believe that stress brings it on as well. Heather


----------



## carlowrower (Aug 24, 2003)

I have all but 1. guess that's a bad sign. Eye twitch? all the time. Doc said its from nerves.


----------



## floridian (Sep 18, 2003)

My eye twitches are usually related to my cluster headache cycles. They start a few weeks before the headaches, right about the time my sleep patterns are disrupted. But I think the underlying problem with neurotransmitters and the hypothalamus is the same.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Here is another list....note that the big D is on this one!Symptoms of Generalized Anxiety Disorder The symptoms of anxiety range in intensity from feelings of uneasiness producing trembling and sweaty hands, to bouts of diarrhea, heart palpitations and full-blown panic attacks. Anxiety can cause complete, but temporary, memory blocks, or cause entirely inappropriate behavior. Long term severe worry, tension, irritability or depression, for no clear reason. Excessive or unwarranted worry (usually over work, finances, relationships, and health) Heart palpitations (rapid or irregular heartbeat) Sense of impending doom Difficulty or Inability to concentrate or mind going blank Muscle tension especially in the neck, shoulders, and chest; muscle aches; trembling or twitching in the muscles Diarrhea Chest pain Dry mouth Sweating or hot flashes Excessive sweating, sweaty palms Abdominal pain and/or diarrhea Undereating or overeating, loss of appetite Insomnia (difficulty falling or staying asleep, nightmares) Irritability Fatigue, headache, Easily fatigued Trembling or feeling shaky Rapid and shallow breathing, or feeling short of breath (hyperventilation) Loss of sex drive Being easily startled Occasional panic attacks Restlessness


----------



## missxca (Oct 9, 2003)

Eek! I have all but 2 of the symptoms on the anxiety list.I also have eye twitching, but I know mine is obvious because I feel like my eye takes on a mind of it's own ad just closes like I'm winking, but it stayes closed for longer. I also have blinking problems too. I just start to blink and I can't stop. Xanax usually help, but my eye is twitching as I write this and I took a Xanax about a hour ago. So much for that option lol. I wish I knew what caused it and how to make it stop, but I find it makes it a little better when I lay in bed with my eyes closed and candles burning (just make sure to put out the candle before you go to sleep!!) and calm down.







Becky


----------



## MissStang (Oct 25, 2003)

I get eye twitches all the time...and my anxiety builds alot when I get them. The reason being is that when my left eye twitches... I've come to learn that something "good" is going to happen... it can be anyting from receiving a letter in the mail or just having a very good day.BUT when my right eye twitches I freak out because it usually means something "bad" is going to happen or something unpleasant or something that just makes me unhappy.I have tried to reject "this" but it has been going on since I was a child and I am now 49.Anyone else have this happen?Thanks in advance for any insight.Needless to say my anxiety really increases when my "bad" eye twitches.


----------



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

Hmmm... This is all very intersting to me. I am studying Phsychology in an A level and we never looked at any of this in the stress response last year. Intersting it is, becuase I have been trying to figure out the bad taste in my mouth for weeks. I brush my tongue thoroughly and it always comes back - makes me paranoid of bad breath. Anyone know how to get rid of this?!


----------



## 16631 (Apr 21, 2005)

Long term severe worry, tension, irritability or depression, for no clear reason. Excessive or unwarranted worry (usually over work, finances, relationships, and health) Heart palpitations (rapid or irregular heartbeat) Sense of impending doom Difficulty or Inability to concentrate or mind going blank Muscle tension especially in the neck, shoulders, and chest; muscle aches; trembling or twitching in the muscles Diarrhea Chest pain Dry mouth Sweating or hot flashes Excessive sweating, sweaty palms Abdominal pain and/or diarrhea Undereating or overeating, loss of appetite Insomnia (difficulty falling or staying asleep, nightmares) Irritability Fatigue, headache, Easily fatigued Trembling or feeling shaky Rapid and shallow breathing, or feeling short of breath (hyperventilation) Loss of sex drive Being easily startled Occasional panic attacks RestlessnessWow, all of that is me, all right!


----------

